

Quake-style dropdown Mintty console using AutoHotKey - attilagyongyosi
https://github.com/lonepie/mintty-quake-console

======
Morgawr
I use something like this on Linux, it's called tilda (there are also various
similar implementations). It's both awesome and a curse to me. I have it bound
to alt+kp_enter and I always keep an irssi/irc session running on it. Every
time I need to chat with my friends on our IRC channels I just hit
alt+kp_enter and it opens, it's a curse because now I'm always chatting and
doing other things while I work, which detracts a lot from my productivity.

Still, really awesome! Nice to be able to share something like this with our
windows friends.

~~~
Tiksi
I've been using guake which has the same functionality as Tilda but a few
extra features (hot-key for tabs) that I can't live without.

------
mclemme
Can recommend guake[1] for linux users, it looks decent and works like a
charm. Modified the code a bit to color the active tab so it's easier to
spot[2]. I think it's also included in the most recent version, i.e. if your
distro has it or if you build it from source.

[1] = [https://github.com/Guake/guake/](https://github.com/Guake/guake/) [2] =
[http://i.imgur.com/njoTQXe.png](http://i.imgur.com/njoTQXe.png)

------
chanux
There are many of this kind on Linux. I use stjerm and I like it.

I use it mainly as a home to MoC (Music on Console). You can assign a hotkey
with -k option. I run following at startup.

/usr/bin/stjerm -k f12 -o 60 -fg 66ff11 -sh /bin/bash

~~~
diginux
A friend of mine created tilda[1], which I always enjoyed.

[1]
[https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/tilda/](https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/tilda/)

------
papaf
I can also recommend guake if you're using Linux:

[https://github.com/Guake/guake/](https://github.com/Guake/guake/)

Edit: see other simultaneous comment :-)

------
mekwall
For Git Bash users, use together with this: [https://github.com/rpavlik/git-
windows-mintty](https://github.com/rpavlik/git-windows-mintty)

------
zx2c4
If you're on KDE, this is great:

[http://yakuake.kde.org/](http://yakuake.kde.org/)

------
grrowl
You enable this in iTerm under Preferences > Keys > Hotkey (bottom left)

------
Ironlink
Thanks for mentioning TotalTerminal!

------
YungLean
screenshot?

~~~
jve
screenshot.png: [https://github.com/lonepie/mintty-quake-
console/blob/master/...](https://github.com/lonepie/mintty-quake-
console/blob/master/screenshot.png)

~~~
YungLean
Looks nice!

